# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Small local dining spots

## maryella

I will be arriving in about 2 weeks and staying solo for 11 nights before my daughters arrive. We have reservations at all the must dine places while the kids are here. During my time I would like to hit the lesser known and local spots for dinner. I have on my list Au Regal (I know parking is very tight here), Chez Roland, Chez Yvon, Le Diamant, Le Piment, Le Bouchon, La Cantina and Les Bananiers. I have only been to Cantina, Bananiers and Le Bouchon. Can anyone comment on the others or have any other suggestions for under the radar dinner spots? Thanks for any feedback!

----------


## debd

> I will be arriving in about 2 weeks and staying solo for 11 nights before my daughters arrive. We have reservations at all the must dine places while the kids are here. During my time I would like to hit the lesser known and local spots for dinner. I have on my list Au Regal (I know parking is very tight here), Chez Roland, Chez Yvon, Le Diamant, Le Piment, Le Bouchon, La Cantina and Les Bananiers. I have only been to Cantina, Bananiers and Le Bouchon. Can anyone comment on the others or have any other suggestions for under the radar dinner spots? Thanks for any feedback!




Maryella, we “laid low” this trip, but lots of chatter about “au corail,” near the La Gloriette site. (guessing someone here will have more specific info)

----------


## andynap

L'Isoletta is family oriented

----------


## cassidain

Le Grain de Sel

----------


## Cwater

Eddys + grand de sel in saline

----------


## PeterLynn

We've enjoyed several lunches at Chez Rolande. Very low key. Not sure she does dinner. Lunch at Au Regal was fun. Very local. My marginal fluency in French was definitely a plus. Les Bananiers is always on the dinner rotation.

----------


## kent1994

We enjoy La Licorne in Lorient for lunch

----------


## shihadehs

Ti Corail was amazing...next to La Gloriette location.
No sign, next to dive shop..great lobster rolls
Very very laid back and really cool..one of our best meals last trip

----------


## tgdallas

> Maryella, we laid low this trip, but lots of chatter about au corail, near the La Gloriette site. (guessing someone here will have more specific info)



Ti Corail. Lunch only and I highly recommend it!

----------


## amyb

> Ti Corail. Lunch only and I highly recommend it!



Reservations are a MUST.

----------


## Leon

> Ti Corail. Lunch only and I highly recommend it!



Fish Corner? Is it open?

----------

